# Weird Black Box in Top Left of Screen



## tomandjerry00 (May 25, 2011)

My first post here as I am totally confused as to what is happening to my computer!

I have a Dell laptop Studio 14z with 4gigs of ram, 512mg graphics, i7 processor, etc. Plenty of power for what I do which is mostly word doc, ppt, occasional photo and video editing. I usually use chrome for web browsing and avast for virus control.

Long story short, about a month ago, I came back to my laptop, moved the mouse to awake the screen and in the top left corner was a black with a blue border. I usually restart my computer and its gone, sometimes I simply ignore it, come back a few hours and its gone. I have tried Ctrl+Alt+Del and ending a few processes I was unfamiliar with but the screen remains. It is not there every time, but frequently is.

I didn't make any changes to my computer shortly before the screen arrived to my knowledge but my gmail account was hacked a week or two ago so I have gotten concerned it might be a key logger or something of the like.

Any help yall could provide would be immensely useful! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If possible, change your GMail password from a different computer, if you haven't already. Can you take a snapshot of your screen and what the black box looks like? Press the Print Screen button on your keyboard then paste into a paint program. Attach the image to your next post.

If you want help with a possible keylogger, you'll have to read the instructions in this link NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and create a new post in the Virus forum


----------



## tomandjerry00 (May 25, 2011)

I took a screenshot today and believe it or not, it did not come up on the screen shot. It is very strange...

The box takes up about an eighth of my screen in the top right corner, has no blinking cursor or anything, and has a bright blue border around it. I'm truly perplexed...

Any thoughts or ideas would be great!


----------



## tomandjerry00 (May 25, 2011)

And I have changed all my passwords twice


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

if you right click the desktop choose *Refresh* does it go away? How about if you right click the box, does it have a menu that says *close*?


----------



## tomandjerry00 (May 25, 2011)

Refresh does not get it to go away and you cannot move the mouse on top of it, the mouse seems to go under the box. It also remains visible when the screensaver is active.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

does this happen in Safe Mode? Try updating your graphics driver.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you installed any programs to watch videos, or TV on your computer?


----------

